# Spiritual & Sacred Slow Movements



## hombre777

Looking for Spiritual and Sacre slow movements , including arias , adagios 
Like Mozart Lacrimosa , Allegri Miserere , ...not neccesary only chorus. 


I like Bach, but Im not familiar with his works, specially his mass .
Today Im listening " Bach Messe H Moll Mass B minor " ... beautiful !!
any recommedation about Bach , spiritual sacred slow movements ?


----------



## Guest

Gorecki - Symphony no.3
.

Penderecki - Utrenja
.

Schnittke - Choir Concerto
.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Brahms Ein Deutches Requiem

Mahler Symphony No. 3 - Final movement


----------



## QuietGuy

Dvorak Symphony #9, 2nd movement


----------



## isorhythm

Beethoven String Quartet no. 15 - 3rd movement


----------



## MarkW

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis: Benedictus


----------



## Janspe

Bartók's third piano concerto comes to mind, it has an _adagio religioso_ slow movement. One my favourite pieces!


----------



## Dim7

Wagner - Parsifal Prelude
Bruckner - Symphony no. 7, second movement (adagio)
Sibelius - 7th symphony (beginning)


----------



## MAS

Mozart: Laudate Dominus from _Vesperae Solennes Di Confessore_
Also, the overture to Wagner's Lohengrin


----------

